# Intel® Desktop Board DZ77RE-75K & Intel® Desktop Board DX79SR Launched



## Protagonist (May 11, 2012)

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...op-motherboards/desktop-board-dz77re-75k.html

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dx79sr.html

Finally the DZ77RE-75K with Cactus Ridge Thunderbolt Controller launched, can TPU review this or get a hold of the review, cant seem to find any reviews yet. I'm more curious about this board coz I want to know how the thunderbolt performs, and how many things the thunderbolt can be used for?

The DX79SR also has finally been launched.

DZ77RE-75K Pic


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2012)

nice DZ77RE-75K board there, i think Intel's boards r getting better and better when it comes to features so i won't mind actually buying it, if i should change my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 if i not go with another way with a Asus Maximus V Formula ^^


----------



## Protagonist (May 11, 2012)

More DZ77RE--7K Pics


----------



## Protagonist (May 11, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nice DZ77RE-75K board there, i think Intel's boards r getting better and better when it comes to features so i won't mind actually buying it, if i should change my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 if i not go with another way with a Asus Maximus V Formula ^^



I was planing on getting the DZ77RE-75K when it was originally slotted for April 8th release, but in early March news surfaced of its delay so i got the DZ68BC instead, i wanted the DZ77RE-75K for the thunderbolt so i figured since i could not have it at launch April 8th i can wait it off with the DZ68BC which is a pretty nice board, so i guess in like 4 months or more i might finally make the jump to the thunderbolt setup DZ77RE-75K


----------



## Protagonist (May 11, 2012)

More


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2012)

I found one device that works with Windows:

http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/ultrastudio3d/models/



There are many OSX-based storage devices already though. I am not sure if they can be used in a windows environment(needed for test apps).

Thunderbolt product listing:


https://thunderbolttechnology.net/products


We'll see what Intel says, if anything at all.


----------



## Protagonist (May 11, 2012)

DX79SR Pics


----------

